

Ask HN: Windows Notepad Replacement? - ddemchuk

Recently I've taken to keeping basic task lists in outline format using Notepad in Vista. It works great for just spewing info into it but I need just a little bit more for it to be perfect.<p>I'm looking for the most basic editor that exists that allows timestamping, bold/italic/underlined text, bullet lists, and strikethrough text. This is a rare moment as well where I would prefer a desktop app over a web app as I want the quickest working solution possible.<p>This isn't for coding, I use Intype for that. Also, notepad++ has way too many options/is too programmer centric. I just need it for taking down notes and task lists.<p>Anyone know of anything that fits the bill?
======
brianto2010
Would Wordpad work? It does basic formatting as per your requirement and is
bundled with the OS.

~~~
buugs
Agreed, basic formatting (rtf) and easy to use and bundled.

------
js65536
Editplus is my goto quick Notepad like app. <http://Editplus.com>

Evernote is a decent 'note taking' app. <http://evernote.com> . Microsoft
Onenote is okay as a standalone app, but has pretty nice integration with
Outlook and the rest of the MS Suite. Try it out if you are working at an
organization that's running MS products.

------
noodle
notepad2 might be a good choice, although not the complete solution you're
asking for.

------
pasbesoin
It doesn't fit your description of "a minimal text editor", but I"ve been
happy with the free and well supported ToDoList:

<http://www.codeproject.com/KB/applications/todolist2.aspx>

It supports fairly full featured, hierarchical to do lists. However, it also
has a rich text component for its comments, that supports the features you
describe. I use that component for quickie logs; Control-D inserts a timestamp
at the insertion point.

Again, I realize it doesn't precisely fit your description, but on the chance
you or another reader finds it of interest.

------
gojomo
If you can live with plain text (using conventions to simulate the formatting
you mention), emacs inside cygwin might be a good choice.

(Well, I'm sure there's a way to create a highlight mode that includes your
formatting, but for just 'notes and task lists' plain text should be plenty.)

------
ddemchuk
Hey everyone, thanks for the replies. After digging for what was probably
longer than necessary, I think I've found the perfect solution:

<http://www.sgssoft.com/winpad/winpad.asp>

hopefully that app will help someone else who is in the same boat as me...

